# whats your favorite repops?? or re-issues?



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I was just thinking....

I pretty much built aurora kits from 1966-1972..I stopped for a time
until 1981..during that time from 1981 to 1995 , I never once thought
that the vast majority of aurora ( or other) figure , character, or horror kits ( aside from the monogram re-issues) would ever show up on hobby shop shelves in my lifetime..so I went onto the collector market and sometimes paid a kings ransom for the kits I wanted back so badly..Until Polar lights hit the scene..and from then on....till now, with moebius and now atlantis...back in the 1980's and the early 90's no one in the collector world would even dream this would happen...

I was wondering what are your favorite repops, (or reissues) and why..?

Mine would be:
1.PL repop LIS Robot
2. PL repop LIS Cyclops & chariot
3.Spindrift repop
4. LOG snake scene repop
5. FV repop Voyager 
6.Repop Moonbus
7. Gigantic Frankenstein repop
8 and of course, recently, the PL/ aurora reissue Batmobile.. 
9. PL seaview

I liked them since all of them I had when they originally came out 
( with the exception of the Big Frankie.)

Z



*


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Was: Bride of Frankenstein
Is: The Munster's Livingroom
Will Be : Blackbeard (If Atlantis has the final word)
Maybe Someday : Great Moments in Sports "Firpo vs Dempsey"

Honerable Mention:
Moebius J&H
Monster Scenes


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I think mine were the Bride of Frankenstein and Big Frankie. I remember seeing them as a kid, but never built them. Also the Guillotine. I had that one but it disappeared. I think mom had something to do with that. Next in line to come, Blackbeard.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is a difficult question to answer. I loved the Aurora monsters and other characters as a kid but never owned many. So before the recent repop I picked up most of them at stores or eBay and am building or am going to build over the next few years. Some that hold a special place though are:

Polar Lights Witch (and it has lots of extras at a very reasonable price).
Munsters vehicles when they hit the stores.
Pilgrim Observer when it hits the stores.
AMT Star Trek K-7.
Many of the custom cars such as the Red Baron, Rommel's Rod, Outlaw, etc.
Almost any repopped monster model.

I can't even recall all the great stuff being released again, great times to relive your youth. Some guys buy a sports car or something after they turn 50, I started back into modeling super seriously 7 years ago when I turned 50.


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

for me they would be as follows,

1- LIS robot
2- Seaview( wish it was with the 70's release base though)
3- giant insect
4- moonbus
5-Godzilla
6-Voyager
7-Spindrift
8- batmobile (don't have it yet, but it's available again and I will have one soon.:tongue
9-Galactica ( I know, that was back in the late 90's, but it was reissued)
10-Motm creature ( OK, it's not out YET, but it's almost here so I'm gonna include it)

Model on :wave:

Dave


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

My favorite repops are = 

PL Godzilla
PL King Kong
Revell Creature from the Black Lagoon

But the King of all repops to me is GIGANTIC FRANKENSTEIN! My all time favorite!:thumbsup:



Loved redoing this kit just like when I was ten and my mom got me this kit!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

PL Lost in Space Robot
Moebius Moon Bus
PL Bride of Frankenstein
Revell Red Knight of Vienna


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm really liking the moonbus right now, what a great kit! The Monogram flying sub was one of my favorite kits as a kid, waited in vain for a Spindrift although years later I did end up with an original Aurora mid 70's re-issue.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

outta the kits i had , i would say , The Witch , The Bride and the Forgotten Prisoner . 
i never got the Munster's LR , Addam's house or Big Franky so i'm really glad to have them now . 
but i do love 'em all . 
hb


----------



## NeilUnreal (Feb 17, 2001)

For Aurora stuff, any of the long-box or big-box models is at least in my top 1%. But for #1 I think I'd have to go with The Bride. The Mummy is probably 2nd, and The Creature 3rd.

Of non-Aurora stuff, it's probably the Revell re-issues of the space program models. Especially the Mercury/Gemini combo, which is my all-time favorite kit in any genre.

-Neil


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

King Kong and Robin brought back a lot of memories (including frustrations I had as a boy making them...).

I am looking forward to Wonder Woman, which I never saw as a boy, and Superboy, which I did do.

I am also excited about the space program reissues, which I haven't bought yet -- too busy tracking down the PL repops before they get rare again...

Doc


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Moebius Big Franky
PL Land of the Giants Snake scene
PL Seaview
PL Flying Sub
PL LIS Robot
Moebius Moonbus


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm glad that these kits are all coming back, even if I wasn't around for the first run of them, but this is what makes them so special. 

I'm glad that AMT is now back in the "Right Hands" with smart people that know what to do with their product and how to market them. I'm also grateful for Moebius, Monarch, Lindberg, Revell and all the rest for coming in with the kits they offer. 

Now, we can all get these really rare kits once again, and some of them are "Enhanced", like the stuff from AMT with the new decal sheets and "Missing Parts" that were once released in the 1960's, but were "Blanked Off" in the 1970's and 80's. 

For the first time ever, some of us can now get the kits we only saw on the sides of old boxes or in old magazines. 

But with so many molds out there, I wonder what we're going to see next?

(Hopefully Jo-Han can get some of their model cars going again, like the Heavenly Hearse.)


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I have several favorites:
1) LIS Cyclops and Chariot
2) Big Frankie
3) Bride of Frankenstein
4) Batmobile
5) Forgotten Prisoner
6) Invaders UFO (wish they would release it with the clear top again though)
7) Guilotine
8) Phantom of the Opera (Aurora)
9) Moonbus
10) MOM Creature-on the way
That's my top 10 - I don't know why the LIS kit was my favorite, I had it originally and built to resin repro's in later years and am working on the PL issue now - I think its the boxart maybe but I guess it was an action filled model back whe I was a kid -The Cyclpos ready to throw a boulder on the Robinsons and them all scrambling around, great fuel for the imagination of a 12 yr old!
Steve


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm really happy with all the re-pops.
Among my favorites:
PL Bride - because they did it in glow plastic. I'd always wanted a glow BoF!
The Witch - because they released it in both glow and regular styrene. Here's a company that goes the extra mile!
LIS Snake - because it's cool. 
And last but not least, the Monster Scenes - because I like 'em. Great nostalgia factor. Great built-ups posted on the board!


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

Batmobile
Moonbus
AMTronic
Spindrift
Voyager
All Aurora Monsters
Guilotine

Mark Dean


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

*monster Scenes*


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

mrdean said:


> Batmobile
> Moonbus
> AMTronic
> Spindrift
> ...


*ah, yes...the amtronic..great piece..I got 2 of them.

Z
*


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

ARE:
Prehistoric Scenes
Moonbus
Spindrift
LIS kits
Seaview
Aurora Monsters
Any repro vehicle kit (like Revell White Gas Tusk, Pickup and Motorcycle Cop, Tom Daniel's kits, etc)
Really any 50s-early 70s repro kits.

WOULD BE:
The rest of the Prehistoric Scenes
Flash Gordon (Revell)

Sean


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

The Revell reissue of the Tyrannosaurus Rex.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Current favorite reissues:

Polar Lights _Forgotten Prisoner of Castel Maré_
Moebius _Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde_
Revell _Rommel's Rod_, _Tijuana Taxi_, and _Deal's Wheels_ kits
Round 2 _Batmobile_

Hopefully someday favorite reissues:

Revellogram _Ghost of the Red Baron_
MPC _Pirates of the Caribbean_ and _Haunted Mansion_ kits


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I should also add the Revell reissue of the T Rex and the reissue of the Phantom of the Opera, I never built those two as a kid. Well in fact I was glad to see all the original monster kits getting re released. It saved me the guilt of building up boxed originals and the headache of restoring the glue bomb built ups I found. On the other hand it was a good feeling to get that before and after look, but not as much fun as building fresh from the box. LOL.Also the Monster scenes. I only got the Frankenstein, and was a bit dissappointed with it, but still wanted to get the rest. Then with the uproar over the " rated X for excitement" they were pulled off the shelves before I got a chance to get the rest.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Repops:
Frankenstein 
Dracula

Needs to be done again:
Superman
Batman 
Robin
Penguin
Prehistoric scenes


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

ooo , ya know i was just thinking Aurora but there's so much other stuff too .
some one mentioned the Tom Daniels rods . how could i forget :Rommel's Rod !!! :thumbsup:
that's one i thought we'd never see again . 
hb


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

gaz91 said:


> *monster Scenes*


Yes....the 
_*MONSTER SCENES*_
:devil:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

For me....is there really a doubt....Any of the Aurora 1/8 MONSTERS!

MMM


----------



## gimijimi (Jun 23, 2008)

That's a really good question, Zathros.

I started collecting Aurora catalogs in the 1980s. I would get lucky from time to time. You would find a hobby shop with a box of them for sale. I loved everything that Aurora produced, but could only afford to buy a fraction of what was available. Those catalogs held a special place in my heart. They still do, and always will.

I just picked up Round 2's reboot of the 1966 Batmobile. I haven't even held one in my hands since (I think), Christmas of 1966, when my neighbor got one.

Polar Lights' issue of the big refit Enterprise knocked my socks off, which the original AMT kit did really well. But in Polar Lights' case, bigger was not only better, it was great. Just Great.

Moebius hits the home runs these days. The recent release of the 2001: Moonbus kit was extra special. I couldn't afford it back then. I was up to my arm pits in Aurora kits, plus a very sweet Revell B-17, and a Mongram P-51 Mustang with retractable gear. But even when kits only cost a buck, I was still a kid on a budget. Plus the Moonbus was out for such a short period of time. None of my friends got one. I mean, we all saw it, but then it was gone. Made sure that I got mine this time though.

With Moebius where do you start? Where do you finish? The Jupiter 2? I waited over 40-years for that kit. Sure, I bought Lunar Models version. Building that sucker was hard work. The Seaview. Grand. Has anybody seen an 8-window conversion? I keep hearing things, but nothing has showed up yet.

For about ten-years now, I have since been collecting the orignals that I first purchased. They don't get built, but they sure do get admired. And even as an adult I still face the same problem I did as a kid: there are just some many kits that I can build.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

gimijimi said:


> That's a really good question, Zathros.
> 
> I started collecting Aurora catalogs in the 1980s. I would get lucky from time to time. You would find a hobby shop with a box of them for sale. I loved everything that Aurora produced, but could only afford to buy a fraction of what was available. Those catalogs held a special place in my heart. They still do, and always will.
> 
> ...


*I know what you mean, when it comes to room...I am technically out of room ..I have about 2 shelves left..I just finished the Gigantic frankenstein, & I am still trying to figure out where to display him..
I have the Confederate raider, & Wonder woman coming...2 of each prepaid...yet though I may find a home to store the duplicates..I couldnt begin to tell you where I am going to place them once they are built and finished..lol

as far as the jupiter 2, from Moebius..It is truly a beautiful rendition, but my dream kit of the jupiter 2, was a 12 inch one, and as innaccurate as it is, the PL one filled my dream..as I have a place to put it, and I was never a "huge size" vehicle guy to begin with..
and to me, Lunar models were just...well..Junk...no offense to those that have them..but I thought Mike evans quality was lousy...and it was far too much work to put into a flimsy vacu formed kit..

Z
*


----------



## gimijimi (Jun 23, 2008)

Z.

For sure, about the quality of the Lunar Models kits. I think they use to call them "horror in a box." But the hull shape . . . well, that was sweet.

Plus, Lunar Models had a whole bunch of aftermarket stuff for their J2.

I use to be pretty opinonated about the merits of what I was assembling, and the lack of merit of some of the other "stuff." Of course, maybe back then I enjoyed bickering with my best friend more than models.

But now, seriousely, I love it all. And probably part of that is that I know I can't possibly build it all. My response to what everybody is coming out with these days is: Really! No kidding. I just love it all.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

gimijimi said:


> Z.
> 
> For sure, about the quality of the Lunar Models kits. I think they use to call them "horror in a box." But the hull shape . . . well, that was sweet.
> 
> ...


*LOL...the "aftermarket stuff" that Lunar put out , was what I actually hated..You broke your rear end putting the Jupiter together, then they put out an interior..so you had to carefully "rip apart" the ship to put it in, and after it barely surviving that, then he comes out with a "lighting " kit, so once again, you hope that the kit will survive another "dismantling"...I bought one jupiter 2...and in looking at it once I opened the box...I promptly sold it...It was worth the wait for the PL..

Z
*


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Its all great!!! Good times!!:wave:


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

1-All three Lost In Space Kits

2-The Spindrift

3-The Batmobile

4-Mr.Spock With Snakes

There are others,But these kits i didn't think i would ever see released again.
THANKS POLAR LIGHTS!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

1. PL Bride of Frankenstein, in fact, all of the Aurora repops from PL
2. The Batmobile
3. Moebius Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde

And very much looking forward to the repops of Superboy, Wonder Woman, Zorro, Black Bear & Cubs, the American Buffalo, and the MOM Creature. 
So many great kits coming back out thanks to Moebius, Atlantis, and Round 2, not to mention all the great "new" stuff these folks are planning to release as well as the great offerings from Monarch. 
It's a great time to be a modeler! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I think ALL the reissues are great! 
I pick them up to fill gaps in my Aurora collection 'til I can find the originals to replace them.
If you count up all the reissues, there's a hell of a lot of them.....we're lucky to have them....

Chris.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

My favorites are:

Amt Mr Spock
Moebius Moonbus
Moebius Big Frankie
All of the Polar lights long box Monsters
The Munsters Living Room
Revell/Monogram Rommels Rod
Revell/Monogram Circus/Dragon Wagon
Revell/Monogram Tijuana Taxi
Amt Lil Stogie
Amt Royal Rail

There are more favorites but I figured more than 10 would be pushing it!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

- Glencoe, Lindberg, Revell-Monogram, and now Atlantis repops of classic 1950s space kits.
- Aurora Monsters and SF craft (Seaview, FV Voyager, Moonbus, Invaders Saucer, etc.) by PL/Round 2, Moebius and Revell
- AMT Star Trek kits by Round 2


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Will be the Enterprise-B that R2/PL will be reissuing some time this year.
As for why? Can't wait to do some kit bashing with the lady.:tongue:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I'm a biig classic star trek fan, but frankly, the star trek re-issues dont really thrill me...probably because throughout the 80's and 90's we were literally buried in star trek kits...I will get the rbp, and the K7, but they are low on my list..

Z *


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Moonbus. Bar none! (from my perspective, of course).


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

well, id have to say giant franky, soon to be surpassed by the motm creature


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Although I love them all, The kit I cherished the most as a kid was the Addams Family Haunted House, when I saw that for sale again I was in Heaven...then the Guillotine...Gigantic Frankenstein...

Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I'm with the guys who say they love all the reissues. If the 1960s and '70s were the Golden Age of Sci-Fi/Fantasy modeling, we are most certainly in the Silver Age now. It began when the original Polar Lights began reissuing Aurora models in the long box format with the original box art and instructions.

Other companies followed suit, even some of the big ones, like Revell with the Fink kits (but where oh where is Brother Rat Fink???). When Playing Mantis was sold off, Monarch and Moebius stepped up to the plate; not content to reissue old kits, they've made us newer ones in the Aurora style. Indeed, with everybody shoving their logos onto the old Aurora oval, it's getting hard to tell which manufacturer is which.

The important thing is, all these manufacturers have their fingers firmly on our collective pulse. I suppose that's because these guys are fanboys like the rest of us. The Internet provides them with a very clear idea of which models we'd like to have reissued and computers make that possible - even where the original molds no longer exist.

The real miracle is that, although the models we're talking about on this thread represent a small niche in the overall market, these guys are somehow able to keep their prices so low. Compared to the original costs from the 1960s, prices for the reissues are about where they should be given forty plus years of inflation. For example, a tube of Testors cement cost about fifteen cents in the 1960s, now it runs about twenty times that today; Gigantic Frankenstein was originally issued with a $4.98 price tag and its MSRP is $100 in round numbers, although we're all aware we can find him cheaper through online retailers.

There's a benefit to all of this that I haven't seen mentioned before. At IPMS model shows, I continue to see kids who, like us some decades back, are attracted to the monster models. I hope that they're some of the customers of Round 2, Moebius, and the rest. I hope that many years from now, they'll be on these boards (using devices that will be way too complicated for any of us to use if we're even still around then) with wish lists for repops of the models they had back in 2010.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I agree, we have it better now than we ever did. We have just about everything in the way of figure kits that Aurora ever made thats been reissued. Those that havnt probably will be before to long. At least all the really good ones. Plus we have a slew of brand new kits that have come out. Plus we have the internet to keep track of whats going on, and to find places to buy them at the best prices. We really do have it all right now! Its a great time to be a kid again LOL..:thumbsup:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

otto said:


> I agree, we have it better now than we ever did. We have just about everything in the way of figure kits that Aurora ever made thats been reissued. Those that havnt probably will be before to long. At least all the really good ones. Plus we have a slew of brand new kits that have come out. Plus we have the internet to keep track of whats going on, and to find places to buy them at the best prices. We really do have it all right now! Its a great time to be a kid again LOL..:thumbsup:


*Amen to that, Otto...when I look at my "stash", nowadays..my mind still reels at the repops that I never dreamed in a million years that I would ever see in a hobby shop again, or webstore...I still have the "toyshop" magazine from 1997, with an aurora auction for kit 420 cyclops and chariot going for $4,000.00 opening bid*!..*and just a few months later, I bought the repop for a mere 19.99...
we were told time and again by "marketing professionals", in early 2001 or therabouts, that kits like the Voyager, Jekyll, and Hyde, and of course "big frankie"..hadn't the "mass appeal " enough for any consideration to be repopped.Then they finally woke up and realized that none of these kits have "mass appeal" and decided to target the rereleases to the correct demographic.., not to mention "the Barris batmobile license isnt available, case closed so dont bother to keep asking"...or "no chance in the foreseeable future to ever see the moonbus re-issued..and Lo and behold..they ALL had appeal, and the license 
magically became available for the batmobile, and the moonbus hit the stores in May...so much for "industry professionals"..lol

But the bottom line is the VAST majority of the aurora kits, and others we all grew up with , and loved are now easily available...and it keeps getting better..looks like just about every rare and revered kit has been repopped, or on the way...it is indeed a GREAT time for us, and if it stopped today, Id still consider us very lucky!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Z*


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Mark McGovern said:


> The real miracle is that, although the models we're talking about on this thread represent a small niche in the overall market, these guys are somehow able to keep their prices so low. Compared to the original costs from the 1960s, prices for the reissues are about where they should be given forty plus years of inflation. For example, a tube of Testors cement cost about fifteen cents in the 1960s, now it runs about twenty times that today; Gigantic Frankenstein was originally issued with a $4.98 price tag and its MSRP is $100 in round numbers, although we're all aware we can find him cheaper through online retailers.


*The tooling cost for the Moonbus in 1969 was $38,000.00

Z
*


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Plus Our modeling skills have improved a bit since the 60's! I remember drooling over the factory built ups at Woolworths, wishing I had the skills to finish a kit as good as they did at the factory. Little did I know, one day my work would surpass the quality of the store displays.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Zathros said:


> *The tooling cost for the Moonbus in 1969 was $38,000.00*


Z,

I don't know whether the original molds survived or Frank back-engineered a set from some existing kits. Somehow, the Moonbus price doesn't appear to reflect exorbitant tooling costs. _How_ he sells these models at such reasonable prices concerns me less (though I suppose it should) than _that_ he does it. :thumbsup:


----------



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

Mark McGovern said:


> Z,
> 
> I don't know whether the original molds survived or Frank back-engineered a set from some existing kits. Somehow, the Moonbus price doesn't appear to reflect exorbitant tooling costs. _How_ he sells these models at such reasonable prices concerns me less (though I suppose it should) than _that_ he does it. :thumbsup:


It is werid that Moebius can pump out all these new tooled kits with fairly reasonable prices, but a company like R2 hems and haws over any new tooling.

The 1k refit Enterprise seemed to take a very long time to get out compared to the Moebius stuff which in comparison has deluged the market.

Is it just a matter that R2 has no cash to make molds and Moebius is either better funded or has found a good and affordable place to get molds made? Anyone got a bead as to what the R2 situation is?

By the way Moonbus is a cool re-issue long overdue


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Mark McGovern said:


> Z,
> 
> I don't know whether the original molds survived or Frank back-engineered a set from some existing kits. Somehow, the Moonbus price doesn't appear to reflect exorbitant tooling costs. _How_ he sells these models at such reasonable prices concerns me less (though I suppose it should) than _that_ he does it. :thumbsup:


*This kit was reverse enjineered ..the original mold was destroyed by monogram years ago..The reason these molds are made in mainland china is that its infinitely cheaper due to low labor costs there..However, those costs are rising*,*so sooner or later , unit costs are going to go up...if the moonbus mold were to be made here in the USA..i'd say from an educated guess, that the tooling cost would be somewhere around $100,000.00

Z
*


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*case in point --toyshop circa 1998*

*the "old days"..lol...great that they are "old"..the main reason I wanted these kits again was to build them...not stare at them in pieces in the box..

Z
*


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Z,

Your last post ties in neatly with the Recasts thread. I just posted there that if I couldn't find or afford an original issue kit, I could probably see it appear as a reasonably-priced, legitimate repop in short order. I see that practically everything listed in the _Toy Collector_ ads you posted have been reissued, at *way* below the prices being asked in the magazine.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Mark McGovern said:


> Z,
> 
> Your last post ties in neatly with the Recasts thread. I just posted there that if I couldn't find or afford an original issue kit, I could probably see it appear as a reasonably-priced, legitimate repop in short order. I see that practically everything listed in the _Toy Collector_ ads you posted have been reissued, at *way* below the prices being asked in the magazine.


*True, Mark...but also notice that the very few kits ( like the Penguin) that havent been repopped nowadays, have gone up in price, and yet dont sell since there is a bit of fear that the kit may be repopped sooner or later...

I think I mentioned this in other thread, at one time or another, but I do think still , that its a pertinent point:

every model kit whether it be a figure, vehicle, or whatever, starts out commercial life as a pattern or sculpt, of whatever subject or rendition..this was old technology from the 60's, at least in my case
of the kits I enjoyed in my youth, and wanted back in my adult years.
the key was how good the pattern was by the pattern maker that was hired by aurora or any other kit company..and of course the quality of the mold making company as far as part fit, and qc.

That said...these repops are simply laser copies of the parts of the original kits, therefore pretty much dead on copies of the original patterns of the great kits I loved...the boxart and instruction sheets
are also old technology..glossy prints of the artwork glued to a basic cardboard box...all in all, a great blast from the past..

but the point I am making is that the end result is an exact copy of those kits from the 60's...and to me, my kit does not have to have The "copyright Aurora plastics 1966", with the oval logo on the bottom , as who the heck is going to pick up any of my built kits, and turn them upside down to look?..so to me, they are just as good as the original aurora sculpts, or patterns, as far as building one of these goes, and I enjoy building them, as that was what they were originally made for when they were sold in stores in the 60's 

and isnt it great that the vast majority of those kits listed in my 1998 toyshop are now readily available and so affordable??..I will answer my own question...YES!!!!!lol

Z

*


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Z,

I'm with you all the way. If by chance I were to be able to get my hands on a rare out of production kit, I would've built it with no qualms - except maybe for a pang of regret for the serious collector who wasn't going to be able to hoard the thing. Now we have these terrific repops that we can build guilt-free and if the collectors still want to pay top dollar for original issues kits, more power to 'em.

BTW, what was that name we came up for the larger scale Marvel heroes and clear parts Bride reissues when Polar Lights brought them out? "Super reissues"? "Enhanced reissues"? Whatever, they were superior to the original kits, IMHO.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Mark McGovern said:


> Z,
> 
> I'm with you all the way. If by chance I were to be able to get my hands on a rare out of production kit, I would've built it with no qualms - except maybe for a pang of regret for the serious collector who wasn't going to be able to hoard the thing. Now we have these terrific repops that we can build guilt-free and if the collectors still want to pay top dollar for original issues kits, more power to 'em.
> 
> BTW, what was that name we came up for the larger scale Marvel heroes and clear parts Bride reissues when Polar Lights brought them out? "Super reissues"? "Enhanced reissues"? Whatever, they were superior to the original kits, IMHO.


*You and I are worlds apart on that one, Mark..

I completely and totally disagreed with the "upscaling" of the marvel kits, and even the "upscaling " of the batboat...since I am in it for the nostalgia of it all, I hated that idea, and thats why I never bought them..I have built ups of the original issues and thats good enough for me..as far as "enhancements" the only enhancement I would agree with is better part fit, where applicable..other than that I like the repops to be issued exactly as they originally came out..

as far as collectors buying originals..another thing that I think is a positive thing that came from the repop craze, is that the original kits have gone down somewhat in price...but then again..aside from say...the penguin...I cant really come up with any other original kits that aurora did that I would want that need to be repopped...or would even be successful..between polar lights and Moebius...its pretty much been covered



Z
*


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Z,

Okay, then we'll agree to disagree. Let's move on to more urgent issues, such as: who's going to write up the petition to send to JTGraphics, asking for a Wonder Woman Trunk Stars decal set?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> Z,
> 
> Okay, then we'll agree to disagree. Let's move on to more urgent issues, such as: who's going to write up the petition to send to JTGraphics, asking for a Wonder Woman Trunk Stars decal set?


:thumbsup: Hear! Hear!:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Zathros said:


> *...but the point I am making is that the end result is an exact copy of those kits from the 60's...and to me, my kit does not have to have The "copyright Aurora plastics 1966", with the oval logo on the bottom , as who the heck is going to pick up any of my built kits, and turn them upside down to look?..so to me, they are just as good as the original aurora sculpts, or patterns, as far as building one of these goes, and I enjoy building them, as that was what they were originally made for when they were sold in stores in the 60's*


This is my opinion as well. Collectors may want original kits for bragging rights and/or to stockpile them in hopes of being able to sell them for a profit at some point in the future, but I buy kits to _build_ them. As long as the reissues are faithful to the original issues, I couldn't care less about the copyright or production dates. And I have no qualms about building "vintage" or "long out of production" kits; let the "collectors" cry themselves to sleep over it.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I am a collector and builder, I buy them for to build and sealed kits for display, I am not a bragger.

The stars are simple to do, I did a wip on this a matter a fact, the stars are lighlty engraved, so they can be masked,there was no interest so I quit posting wip on here.but the stars maybe different on a reproduction copy, lines can be soft.Nothing like an original, I stress this over and over.
Here are the stars, the trick is to airbrush the trunks in white first.
Come on if i can paint the stars ,anyone can, especially Mark, and I am older lol.
Randy
btw this is the correct placement of rope and lasso.


















I may re do the rope gold, rope is brown on box art.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Great paint work as usual, Randy! :thumbsup:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks Kirk

Randy


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

When did you build this one up, Randy?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is a fantastic job Randy. Now I am looking forward to the new release from Moebius even more. However, when I finish mine sometime in the far future I will still be envious of how great yours looks.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

deadmanincfan said:


> When did you build this one up, Randy?


About 7 years ago, no one was interested too much,I think some of the wip pics are on cult tv man site.
I wanted a comic book look, there was alot of masking involved,using tamiya tape, the figure is small, a small 0000 brush is recommended for face detailing.
The lightning bolt was done by hand, I was in a creative mood at the time, honestly this kit is a challenge to paint because of the small size, dont let this discourage you, because the results can be stunning.
Forgot to mention, the stars that are engrave on trunk folds can be tricky to paint.

randy


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I did a Wonder Woman a year ago or so. Randy is correct, it's a challenge but, oh, so, rewarding!! Here's a couple of shots of it. - Denis

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/39141/ppuser/58560

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/39140/ppuser/58560


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

dklange said:


> I did a Wonder Woman a year ago or so. Randy is correct, it's a challenge but, oh, so, rewarding!! Here's a couple of shots of it. - Denis
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/39141/ppuser/58560
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/39140/ppuser/58560


Very nicely done Denis, clean work, btw those shoe straps are tricky to paint as the stars lol.
most of the Aurora superheroes are very challenging to paint, but very rewarding when finished.Lots of masking involved, I am finishing Captain America, he is a bear to do.
Randy


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

buzzconroy said:


> Very nicely done Denis, clean work, btw those shoe straps are tricky to paint as the stars lol.
> most of the Aurora superheroes are very challenging to paint, but very rewarding when finished.Lots of masking involved, I am finishing Captain America, he is a bear to do.
> Randy


Thanks, Randy! Now that you mentioned it, those straps were a royal pain!! I did Capt. America (restoration of an original) a couple of years ago... here's a shot of mine. - Denis


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Denis Your Captain America is just breath taking, I am finishing off the shield, and face detailing, during the captain Kidd project, he is almost done also.
The spider man kit sure is a show stopper, i may do that one in late fall.
The back wall web is very easy to mask, had no problems, did the lines on spidey with a ink marker .005. 
I love the the perspective look of the spidey kit, one of my top ten favs.

Randy


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Randy - Thank you! I'd love to see some more of your Capt. Kidd work. And, some shots of your Capt. America. I have been working on an original Spider-Man for 6 or 7 weeks and am really enjoying it. I'll post some photos soon.


- Denis


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Very impressive!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

dklange said:


> Randy - Thank you! I'd love to see some more of your Capt. Kidd work. And, some shots of your Capt. America. I have been working on an original Spider-Man for 6 or 7 weeks and am really enjoying it. I'll post some photos soon.
> 
> 
> - Denis


, 


I took a small break due to the humidity, I have central air, hardly use it, I am painting today, will post pics in a few days.

Randy


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Speaking of repops, I'm forced to list all my Aurora monsters on Ebay. I posted a link on the ebay part of the modelers forum. I know this isnt the right place to mention it, but I know it gets more lookers, and I really need the money. There is a complete set and a big frankie and guillotine. All reissues except the Hunchback. Great paint jobs. Sorry for the off topic!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm really sad to see you have to sell these Otto! I've just had a look and I have these ones but you do some great work mate! I'd be opening a lot higher...
I hope they sell well for you mate.....

Chris.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the kind words Chris! To be honest, I'd like to start the bids higher but I've sold built ups before and they just dont seem to bring much, unless they are originals and VERY rare to start with. If I started the bids higher, I probably wouldnt sell them. Its a bit dicey as to weather these will sell at my high ( LOL) starting bids. I'd really rather start the bidding at a buck, but I've had nice kits sell for $10-15 that way. OUCH! I did put " pro paint" in my descriptions this time, maybe that will help!


----------

